# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  τζόγος

## ηλιαχτίδα

καλησπερα. 
θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση. ειχε κανεις απο εσας εξαρτηση απο τον τζογο? αν ναι, πως το αντιμετωπιζετε και πως επηρεαζει τη ζωη σας?

----------


## turing

Κατ' αρχήν,υπάρχουν κάποια τεστ ερωτήσεις-τεστ που κυκλοφορούν στο νετ.
Αν συγκεντρώσεις κάποια βαθμολογία με περισσότερα ΝΑΙ,τότε ναι έχεις πρόβλημα.
Κάποια εποχή υπήρξα εξαρτημένος από το τζόγο.Το καλό με την υπόθεσή μου είναι ότι δεν έπαιζα ότι να ναι.
Ήμουν συνειδητοποιημένος παίχτης.Τζογάριζα για να κερδίζω,ήξερα τι έπαιζα.Καθώς το επάγγελμά μου έχει
να κάνει με μαθηματικά (πράγμα απαραίτητο στο σοβαρό τζόγο) ήξερα τι αποζητούσα.Βέβαια αυτό δεν άλλαζε το πρόβλημα.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου,ο τζόγος δεν έχει να κάνει με την οικονομική καταστροφή.Θα μπορούσα να σου πω ότι ούτε έχασα,ούτε κέρδισα (σε χρήματα).
Έχασα όμως το χρόνο μου,έχασα τις στιγμές με τους φίλους μου,κλεινόμουν σε 4 τοίχους για να ικανοποιήσω ένα πάθος.Και αυτό είναι εθισμός.
Όταν παραμελείς άλλα πράγματα για χάρη του τζόγου,τότε ναι,είσαι εθισμένος.
Ήμουν τυχερός γιατί κράτησε μόνο 1 χρόνο αυτό και τυχαία το έκοψα (λόγω συγκυριών).Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κατάλαβα ότι δεν οδηγούσε πουθενά αυτό.
Αν έχεις κάποιον δίπλα σου,πες το πρόβλημά σου (αν είναι δικό σου).
Προσπάθησε να γεμίζεις το χρόνο σου με άλλα πράγματα.Κόψε συνδέσεις ίντερνετ (οι εταιρίες έχουν και επιλογές αυτοαπαγόρευσης,αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν δουλεύει σε κάποιον εθισμένο).
Ενημέρωσε τον πράκτορα του οπαπ στη γειτονιά ότι δεν παίζεις πλέον(ή να δέχεται μόνο 1 φορά τη βδομάδα να παίζεις και συγκεκριμένο ποσό).
Η αποχή είναι το καλύτερο όπλο,έστω και με τέτοιους τρόπους.

----------


## ΧωρίςΣκιά

Πες το σε κάποιον δίπλα σου ή καταπολέμησε την ιδέα κάνοντας κάτι πιο παραγωγικό.Ο θείος μου έχασε τα πάντα στον τζόγο και όχι μόνο αυτό έκλεψε και όλα τα λεφτά στον λογαριασμό του αδερφού του .Σταμάτησε τον τζόγο όταν ένιωσε ντροπή γιαυτό που έκανε.Είχε φτάσει σε σημείο να γίνει φυγάς , τον έψανχνα για να το δείρουν ακόμα και στην δουλεία 12 η ώρα το πρωί. Δεν ξέρω ποια είναι τα κίνητρά σου και για πιο ακριβώς λόγο το κάνεις αυτό , άμα είναι οικονομικό το πρόβλημα σίγουρα αυτό σε οδηγεί σε περισσότερο τζόγο .Ανάλογα με το λόγο καταπολεμείτε και ανάλογα .Θα σου πρότεινα να κόψεις κάθε είδους επαφής με αυτό το μέσο και κυρίως το internet , όσο για τα πρακτορεία καλό θα ήταν να ενημερώσεις κάποιον κοντινό σου άνθρωπο ώστε να σε έχει απο πίσω .Σίγουρα με αυτή την πράξη θα κάνεις κάποια συγκεκριμένα άτομα να στεναχωριούνται και να προβληματίζονται , αυτό και μόνο αρκεί για να το σταματήσεις πιστεύω....δεν θα ήθελαν να σε χάσουν απο κάποιους επιτήδειους .

----------


## ηλιαχτίδα

παιδια καλησπερα! αργησα πολυ να δω τις απαντησεις, διοτι ημουν πνιγμενη στη δουλεια. δεν αναφερομαι σε μενα. εγω δεν εχω τετοιου ειδους εξαρτησεις. εχει ομως ενας φιλος μου τετοιο προβλημα. για την ακριβειας ενας πολυ κοντινος μου ανθρωπος. στην ουσια ειναι μονος του. παρολο που εχει οικογενεια (εννοω αδερφια, γονεις κ.τ.λ), στην ουσια ειναι μονος του, διοτι εχουν ολοι να ασχοληθουν με κατι αλλο, εκτος απο αυτον. ο ανθρωπος ζει μια φυσιολογικη, κατα τα αλλα, ζωη. εχει τους φιλους του, τη δουλεια του. η γυναικα του ζει μακρια του για σπουδες. οσο η γυναικα του ειναι στην ελλαδα, δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα. δεν θα τζογαρει γιατι υπαρχει ελεγχος, αν και πολλες φορες την εκνευριζει με το θεμα αυτο. ομως, αυτη εχει τον οικονομικο ελεγχο και δεν μπορει να τζογαρει μεγαλα ποσα. καθε φορα,ομως, που φευγει η γυναικα του στο εξωτερικο και δεν υπαρχει ελεγχος, εκει γινεται χαμος. μπορει να χασει και ολοκληρο το μισθο του εκει. δεν δανειζεται χρηματα βεβαια, αλλα φευγει ολος ο μισθος. αυτο εχει ως συνεπεια να τσακωνεται με τη γυναικα του συνεχως, να σκεφτεται αυτη το χωρισμο και να μην ειναι ησυχη εκει εξω που ζει. την επηρεαζει πολυ αρνητικα αυτη η κατασταση. του ειπε να πανε σε ειδικο, αλλα αυτος δεν δεχεται οτι υπαρχει θεμα. η γυναικα του εχει μιλησει με τον πρακτορα της γειτονιας και αυτος ξερει να τον σταματαει. ομως, δεν μπορει να γινεται αυτο συνεχεια, γιατι και αυτος λεφτα θελει να βγαλει απο το μαγαζι του. επισης, εχει τυχει να μαθουμε οτι εχει παιξει και σε αλλα πρακτορεια. οποτε η απορια μου ειναι....πως εσυ Turing καταλαβες οτι επρεπε να το κοψεις?θελω να πω τι ακριβως εγινε? και εσυ ΧωριςΣκια, μπορεις να μου πεις τι ακριβως εγινε με τον θειο σου? δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω σε αυτην τη γυναικα για να τον βοηθησουμε....

----------


## turing

Πώς το κατάλαβα;
Έβλεπα ότι τα συναισθήματά μου ήταν ανεβοκατεβάσματα, ανάλογα με το αν κέρδιζα ή έχανα.
Επίσης θα έπρεπε να ακυρώνω την κοινωνική μου ζωή, απλά μόνο και μόνο για να τζογάρω.Έχανα στιγμές με τους φίλους, τη σύζυγο, το παιδί μόνο και μόνο για να παίξω.
Όλα αυτά ήταν σημάδια που έλεγαν "πρέπει να κόψεις".
Η συγκυρία ήταν ότι πολλές εταιρίες έφυγαν από την Ελλάδα λόγω μη αδειοδότησης.Ήταν κάτι που με βοήθησε.
Επαναλαμβάνω, δεν έχει σημασία αν κερδίζεις ή χάνεις.Ο εθισμός παραμένει εθισμός.
Θα συνιστούσα ένα τηλέφωνο στη γραμμή του Κεθεα.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Εντάξει δε τον λες και τζογαρόδο ειδικά με τους σημερινούς μισθούς :P :) :) ........αλλά μάλλον συμφωνώ με τον turing για ενα τηλέφωνο σε κάποια γραμμή υποστήριξης.Το θέμα είναι να το καταλάβει ο ίδιος αλλιώς δε γίνεται τίποτα.
Nα ξέρεις ότι κανένας τζογαδόρος δε θα σου πει ότι δεν ξέρει να παίζει κι οτι χάνει ή ότι είναι τζογαδορος.Όλα θα τα ρίξει στην ''ατυχία'' και πάντα θα πιστεύει ότι θα ρεφάρει αλλά αυτό δε θα γίνεται ποτέ.Απλά θα κερδίζει κάποια μικρά ποσά για να γλυτώνει την αυτοκτονία.Σε βάθος χρόνου θα ειναι 100% χαμένος.
Πως ρωτάς εναν μεθυσμένο αν μπορεί να οδηγήσει και σου απαντάει ...''ΕΓΩ ΡΕ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ??'' ..ε κάπως έτσι είναι κι ενας τζογαρόδος!!!Μπαίνει ο εγωισμός και η αμάθεια στην μέση..

turing αρα πρόσφατα τον έκοψες τον τζόγο ε?Γιατί στην ουσία πρόσφατα φύγανε οι εταιρείες....
Επίσης έχει μπει και φόρος....

----------


## turing

> Εντάξει δε τον λες και τζογαρόδο ειδικά με τους σημερινούς μισθούς :P :) :) ........αλλά μάλλον συμφωνώ με τον turing για ενα τηλέφωνο σε κάποια γραμμή υποστήριξης.Το θέμα είναι να το καταλάβει ο ίδιος αλλιώς δε γίνεται τίποτα.
> Nα ξέρεις ότι κανένας τζογαδόρος δε θα σου πει ότι δεν ξέρει να παίζει κι οτι χάνει ή ότι είναι τζογαδορος.Όλα θα τα ρίξει στην ''ατυχία'' και πάντα θα πιστεύει ότι θα ρεφάρει αλλά αυτό δε θα γίνεται ποτέ.Απλά θα κερδίζει κάποια μικρά ποσά για να γλυτώνει την αυτοκτονία.Σε βάθος χρόνου θα ειναι 100% χαμένος.
> Πως ρωτάς εναν μεθυσμένο αν μπορεί να οδηγήσει και σου απαντάει ...''ΕΓΩ ΡΕ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ??'' ..ε κάπως έτσι είναι κι ενας τζογαρόδος!!!Μπαίνει ο εγωισμός και η αμάθεια στην μέση..
> 
> turing αρα πρόσφατα τον έκοψες τον τζόγο ε?Γιατί στην ουσία πρόσφατα φύγανε οι εταιρείες....
> Επίσης έχει μπει και φόρος....


Θα διαφωνήσω μόνο ως προς το αν κάποιος "ξέρει να παίζει ή όχι".
Μαθηματικά αποδεδειγμένο, υπάρχουν μέθοδοι που σε φέρνουν πιο κοντά σε νίκη (ή αν θες πιο μακριά από την ήττα).
Το παιχνίδι όμως είναι φτιαγμένο για να κερδίζουν οι εταιρίες και για αυτό χάνουν οι περισσότεροι.
Στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ.
Ναι πρόσφατα έκοψα Ntoubroutza.

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

> Θα διαφωνήσω μόνο ως προς το αν κάποιος "ξέρει να παίζει ή όχι".
> Μαθηματικά αποδεδειγμένο, υπάρχουν μέθοδοι που σε φέρνουν πιο κοντά σε νίκη (ή αν θες πιο μακριά από την ήττα).
> Το παιχνίδι όμως είναι φτιαγμένο για να κερδίζουν οι εταιρίες και για αυτό χάνουν οι περισσότεροι.
> Στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνώ.
> Ναι πρόσφατα έκοψα Ntoubroutza.


Ξέρω τι γίνεται ναι...Υπάρχουν και παίχτες που τρέφοντε απο ''τζογαδόρους''...
Πάντα έχει να κάνει με το παιχνίδι και ΑΝ και ΤΙ ικανότητες χρειάζεται.
Τωρα αν μιλάμε για ΚΙΝΟ,οκ...ειναι καθαρά τζόγος!!!

----------


## ηλιαχτίδα

και παλι αργησα να δω τα μηνυματα σας. δεν εχω πολυ χρονο με το ιντερνετ. δεν ξερω ποιες ειναι οι εταιριες που αναφερεστε. βασικα δεν καταλαβα για ποιο ακριβως πραγμα μιλατε :) εγω μιλουσα για τα απλα παιχνιδια που υπαρχουν γυρω μας...κινο, στοιχημα κ.τ.λ. τελος παντων....μικρη σημασια....επισης, δεν νομιζω οτι το μεγεθος του τζογου εξαρταται απο τα χρηματα που χανεις. αποψη μου ειναι πως ακομη και 50 ευρω να χασεις οντας σε ενα πρακτορειο 12 ωρες την ημερα, για μενα ειναι τζογος. επισης, στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση, προσωπικες στιγμες δεν χανονται οταν η συζυγος ειναι κοντα, αλλα οταν αυτη λειπει, εκει νομιζω πως υπαρχει προβλημα. θα ακουσουμε τις συμβουλες σας και θα μιλησουμε με το κεθεα. ευχαριστουμε πολυ για το χρονο σας.

----------


## Βασιακι

Καλησπερα Ηλιαχτιδα... ο τζογος ειναι και αυτο μια εξαρτηση και πολυ ασχημη ειδηκα οταν υπαρχει μια οικογενεια.!! τα συμπτοματα ειναι η απεριοριστη σπαταλη χρημματων χωριις φραγμους και δυσταγμους για δανεικα η κλοπες..... υπαρχουν πολλοι νθρωποι που χασανε τα παντα με ολη την εννοια της λεξης για την εξαρτηση τους απο τον τζογο (οικογενεια,φιλους,συγκενε ς,δουλεια ,σπιτια κλπ..) οπως και τα ναρκωτηκα ετσι και ο τζογος που ειναι καποιο ειδος ναρκωτικου αντιμετωπιζετε οταν εχει ξεφυγει τελειως η κατασταση η εχει αρχισει να ξεφευγει σε κοινοπτητες.....

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=turing;471951]Θα διαφωνήσω μόνο ως προς το αν κάποιος "ξέρει να παίζει ή όχι".
Μαθηματικά αποδεδειγμένο, υπάρχουν μέθοδοι που σε φέρνουν πιο κοντά σε νίκη (ή αν θες πιο μακριά από την ήττα).


turing , θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου , διοτι εφαρμοσα μια τακτικη το 2010 , γιατι μουχε κολλησει η ιδεα να παρω μια μοτο με χρηματα του καζινο . Πηγα 33 φορες , τις 22 κερδισα , τις 11 εχασα , κ μολις εφτασα τις 18.500 ( η μοτο ) , ουδεποτε ξαναπατησα σε καζινο . Το ' κλειδι ' ειναι η αυτοπειθαρχια κ η ελλειψη απληστιας , νομιζω . Παρολα αυτα , θεωρω τον τζογο ως κατι πολυ αρρωστημενο .

----------


## peaceofmind7

Σε κάθε περίπτωση μακροπρόθεσμα σο τζόγο πάντα βγαίνεις χαμένος. Τα όποια κέρδη πάντα είναι συγκυριακά.

----------


## Macgyver

Aυτο ειναι αληθεια , σε βαθος χρονου εισαι παντα χαμενος , γι αυτο και πρεπει να την κοπανας οσο εισαι κερδισμενος .

----------


## peaceofmind7

Έτσι είναι, απλά μαθηματικλά και πιθανότητες που πάντα είναι κατά σου.

----------


## σακης

Και γω πολυ τζογο, 15 χρονια παιζω καθημερινα, πλεον συνηθισα.

Μεχρι και τριημερο hangover εχω κανει απο τη χασουρα, χωρις να εχω πιει σταγονα αλκοολ.

Υπηρξε περιοδος που τα συνδιαζα μπαφοι, αλκοολ και τζογο.

Θα μου πεις τι παραπανω χρειαζεται ενας αντρας να περναει καλα?.. α και μια γυναικα να μην του ζαλιζει τα ουμπαλα.. αχχχ τι γοητευτικο?.. δεν βρισκετε?.... χαχαχα

----------


## σακης

μια ζωη ντοπα.. και μετα τρεχουμε αν χτυπησει κοκκινο...

----------


## Macgyver

Θα μου πεις τι παραπανω χρειαζεται ενας αντρας να περναει καλα?.. α και μια γυναικα να μην του ζαλιζει τα ουμπαλα.. αχχχ τι γοητευτικο?.. δεν βρισκετε?.... χαχαχα[/QUOTE]


Σακη , πολυ σε παω , ωραια τα λες , αλλα πρεπει να πω οτι υπαρχουν αξιολογες γυναικες , αντε βρεστες ομως .......

----------


## σακης

> Θα μου πεις τι παραπανω χρειαζεται ενας αντρας να περναει καλα?.. α και μια γυναικα να μην του ζαλιζει τα ουμπαλα.. αχχχ τι γοητευτικο?.. δεν βρισκετε?.... χαχαχα



Σακη , πολυ σε παω , ωραια τα λες , αλλα πρεπει να πω οτι υπαρχουν αξιολογες γυναικες , αντε βρεστες ομως .......[/QUOTE]

Yπαρχουν μωρε υπαρχουν.... ορεξη να χουμε μονο... χαχαχα

----------

